# Help finding sponsorship Graphic/Web Designer



## Plant

Hi,

I had just recently graduated my bachelor and looking for sponsorship. I did some job searching to ask sponsorship, I called them and most of them requested for CV and told me that if there is any available job, they will contact me but i highly doubt i could get a sponsorship with zero experience. Anyways, I am hoping for the best that i could land a sponsorship.

Do you guys know any sort of recruitment agency or company to help or to get sponsorship?

Also, i did called up recruitment agency, most of them did not provide any sort of art/media advertising services and suggested that i should go ask big I.T company to get into. I sent in my CV in and all i could do was wait for it.

Any big multi-million dollar company could you suggest to me?

I did another option that calling up immigration sponsorship lawyer that could help me find sponsorship, i was surprise that he did not asked for my profession and work experience. I told him i needs sponsorship and he say he could find a sponsorship for me but with a price, telling me to pay AUD320 for consultation.

Is it worth it?


----------



## Wanderer

There's likely some shonky operators about who will gleefully take a consultation fee.
You'll not likely get anyone wanting to sponsor someone from abroad if they have no experience and possibly you would also not get a visa.
Best to get some experience.


----------



## www_miniadverts_com_au

Plant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had just recently graduated my bachelor and looking for sponsorship. I did some job searching to ask sponsorship, I called them and most of them requested for CV and told me that if there is any available job, they will contact me but i highly doubt i could get a sponsorship with zero experience. Anyways, I am hoping for the best that i could land a sponsorship.
> 
> Do you guys know any sort of recruitment agency or company to help or to get sponsorship?
> 
> Also, i did called up recruitment agency, most of them did not provide any sort of art/media advertising services and suggested that i should go ask big I.T company to get into. I sent in my CV in and all i could do was wait for it.
> 
> Any big multi-million dollar company could you suggest to me?
> 
> I did another option that calling up immigration sponsorship lawyer that could help me find sponsorship, i was surprise that he did not asked for my profession and work experience. I told him i needs sponsorship and he say he could find a sponsorship for me but with a price, telling me to pay AUD320 for consultation.
> 
> Is it worth it?


Finding sponsorship is very hard this day, mate. My friend just graduated from hairdressing school, her case is difficult..she could only get PR if she could find company that want to hire her and sponsor her..but it is truely sucks.... economy is getting harder and most companies dont like getting involve in such immigration stuff...


----------



## wammointeractive

Didn’t you ever hear the word internships? Lot of website design Brisbane companies will offer internships. Make a search in your nearby companies. Sure you’ll find a good one.


----------



## Investment Guru

Yes sorry but I really agree with the replies... Experience will greatly help your quest to land for the dream job you have been hoping for. Internship will be the best choice, who knows when they get to know your work better. They will be the one's asking to sponsor you.

best regards mate


----------



## uprizing

Hi there - have you created a profile on TinyCV yet - do a google search for them of go to @tinycvonline via twitter. TinyCV let's you connect directly with employers and recruiters across OZ. Good luck.


----------



## brownagustin

Oops! It is always difficult to get a start young man, good luck. Keep trying you will get result.


----------



## subin

you could ttry emailing some people and see if they are interested


----------

